# some species



## Pete (May 28, 2013)

lots of nice things blooming here now in the late spring. plants are all happy.

_Cattleya luddemanniana var. alba







Miltonia spectabilis var. alba






Eria hyacinthoides






Epidendrum ciliare_






very cool presentation of these two flowers on this beautiful _Bulbophyllum sumatranum






Renanthera imshootiana






Dendrobium palpebrae






Dendrobium trantuanii






Dendrobium bracteosum






Dendrobium tannii, (D. braceosum var. tanii)_? a tray of some of the larger seedlings all starting to bloom! love these.


----------



## TDT (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful, all! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2013)

All very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2013)

Miltonia spectabilis var. alba def. is an absolute beauty Imo !!!! Jean


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2013)

Love those last dendrobiums!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2013)

i love renantheras.
you GH is awesome!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful flowers. I especially like the bractiosum flowers & photo. And the Renanthera. I think my imshootiana must not be big enough yet to bloom.


----------



## abax (May 29, 2013)

Glorious collection of bloomers. I see you share my love of white flowers.


----------



## Pete (May 29, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Wonderful flowers. I especially like the bractiosum flowers & photo. And the Renanthera. I think my imshootiana must not be big enough yet to bloom.



LOTS OF LIGHT


----------



## jjkOC (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful, I especially like the Dendrobiums!


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Paul (May 30, 2013)

those are very nice blooms!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic blooms!!!!


----------



## John Boy (May 31, 2013)

That lueddemanniana alba plant is stunning! We seldom see them here in Europe-


----------



## Susie11 (May 31, 2013)

Love them all.


----------

